# Shredding Song Suggestions



## BroadbandReaper (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey could anyone suggest some pretty good shredding songs that have tricky or exciting solos cause I'm kinda getting bored of playing No Boundaries by Michael Angelo Batio and I want to learn more shredding techniques.


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

Blotted Science


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd suggest (bands/guitarists, not songs):
Cacophony (and Jason Becker/Marty Friedman's solo stuff)
Paul Gilber/Racer X (still trying to figure out Scarified)
Bach, Mozart and Vivaldi (trust me, a lot of their stuff sounds good on an electric)
Ron Jarzombek/Spastic Ink
Marco Sfogli
Guthrie Govan
Not sure if it's your thing but Between the Buried and Me and Protest The Hero have some complicated songs.
Airborne by George Bellas is a TOUGH song.

(PS, if anyone could suggest guitarists similar to Govan, Sfogli and Alex Hutchings that would be appreciated)


----------



## BroadbandReaper (Nov 4, 2009)

nice suggestions so far i have almost got the beginning of scarified down and I have heard of alot of those bands but I can't seem to find any interesting songs by them


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cacophony - Speed Metal Symphony and Concerto
Jason Becker - Altitudes and Perpetual Burn
Marty Friedman - Dragon Mistress
Ron Jarzombek/Spastic Ink - To Counter and Groove in E Minor and Aquanet (one of the most complicated songs I've ever heard, still fun to try and play)
Marco Sfogli - Still Hurts
Guthrie Govan - Fives and Larry Carlton Jam
Between the Buried and Me - Prequel to the Sequel and Alaska
Protest The Hero - Basically anything from their 2 latest albums. Their first is good, just not as technical as their newest ones.


----------



## BroadbandReaper (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions and To counter and groove in E minor sounds like it's going to be fun!


----------



## BroadbandReaper (Nov 4, 2009)

wow I have found something new that I like! SPASTIC INK!!!!! Thanks zao_89


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Allan Holdsworth, Animals as leaders, Bulb - New Song: Mr. Person!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads (might not be your thing but some of that is not easy!), Mattias Ekland (sp), scale the summit


----------



## DMac604 (Jul 8, 2007)

BroadbandReaper said:


> wow I have found something new that I like! SPASTIC INK!!!!! Thanks zao_89


Give "Blotted Science" a listen as well


----------



## BroadbandReaper (Nov 4, 2009)

I shall give it a listen as well as I have nailed "To Counter and Groove in E Minor"


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Eric Clemenzi and Angel Vivaldi - look 'em up


----------

